# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Heyokah - bleu poils mi-longs 1 an - craintif et câlin une fois en confiance - Dpt 24

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Heyokah
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

Toujours à l'adoption : Heyokah, 1 an, envoutant et mystérieux, en accueil en Dordogne.

Heyokah est un superbe chat, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour oublier ses besoins : ancien sauvageon, il a besoin de la compagnie d'un autre chat sociable pour l'aider à se sentir à l'aise. Il continue ses progrès envers l'humain, mais être sans autre chat serait un vrai coup dur pour lui. Il faudra de la patience pour l'apprivoiser, mais une fois à l'aise il est câlin et adorable. Heyokah peut vivre en appartement, il n'a pour le moment pas accès à l'extérieur et s'y fait très bien.

Sa fiche 👉 https://coyotl.fr/adoption/chats/heyokah/
Formulaire d'adoption 👉 https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1q1OyxHLXOlxNyKhXoMcMz3Cmb69_fqDUsPwwJQPECiA/edit



https://www.facebook.com/coyotl.asso...type=3&theater

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, tu es envoûtant !!!

----------


## doriant

Heyokah est en accueil à Ligueux (Dordogne).

----------


## doriant

sur le site de l'asso Heyokay est marqué "en cours d'adoption".

----------

